

Do you have smartphone? We have something for you - mrholek

We're building something huge, and we have some early invitations.<p>Join Us! join.nessfile.com
======
thehodge
I have lots of questions... like... what is your product? what does it do? why
should I use it?

Not trying to be arsey... just getting really sick of launchrock pages that
tell you naff all about the product and expect an email address..

~~~
mrholek
The product will change the way you manage and share contacts (phones, emails,
social etc).

Nessfile also changes the way you looking for services or business contacts.

After the first tests, we are confident that it will be something huge :)

~~~
caiusdurling
Because that's descriptive about what it does...

------
mrholek
If you have any questions please write to join(at)nessfile.com

